# Meet my motley crew....pic heavy



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a few pics of my crew, some are from the summer and need updated. But for now enjoy.

This is Red our first goat and our Mascot- 1/2 fainting 1/2 pigmy. Red was a special case, he was used as a roping goat for a young boy and now his back is not quite right. But it doesnt get to Red, he loves to play

















These are our Nigerians
Here is Dixie and her first kid - Doodle (buck) from last February









This is Picasso from last February as well - the white goat









Now a few updated photos

Picasso - this week - this is my love bug and will follow me anywhere

















Dixie - this week with her new kids - Lilly (all white face) and Lunch (buck)

















The almight trouble maker Doodle - last March - will get updated photo - he is a very handsome buck now









Now for the Lamancha's - they were bottle fed babies so were you go they go
This is our sweetest Flower, the smallest and my favorite

















Then the escape artist - is Peona - need photos - the only one I seem to have is where you can just see her in the first pic of Flower

Then our Surfer Dude - Camel









More pics to come at a later time


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Lilly and Lunch are so adorable!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Dont get me started - a few of my favorites


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are so cute.....


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Very nice pics and goats
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....they are all so purty!! And WELCOME!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thanks for sharing. They are all so darn adorable!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Way to cute! I love the shots in the branches. Remind me of fawns in the spring. 

I have never seen a La Mancha with horns, I think I like them better that way. 

:thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh -- what cuties! SO when is doodle coming to Idaho???


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

We let all our goats keep their horns and I also think that the Lamancha's look better with horns, not quite so elfin looking.

You dont want that spoiled trouble maker. :greengrin: LOL He is a cute even full grown.

Actually I could have sold him several times but as he is not registered they changed their minds, wich is fine he has a home. (when do you want him and dont tell my SO)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

where are you located Misty??? LOL! I have a couple ND unregistered does and an unregistered pygmy - hmmmmmm.......


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I am in South Texas, otherwise I would be very, very tempted. LOL

But honestly you dont want him - he is extremly spoiled thanks to SO. Doodle was our first baby, and as you can see a cutie, and my SO decided it was his job to spoil him, now he wants to play all the time. Actually come to think of it he has been better since I put one of my bred Lamanca's in with him.

Just because he was so cute - I will get some updated photo's this weekend


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh he would get along so well with my Turner who was born in July!! I just love his markings and the BE to boot!!! Man, I wish that you were closer!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cute goaties!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh man....they are gorgeous! What cutie pies!!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

What nice goats, we used to raise and breed ND's but now we're raising Mini-Nubians in the heart of Amish Country ( Holmes County, Ohio )!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY pretty goats!! I especially LOVE the blue-eyed niggies... but of course they are my weakness... so I guess that is to be expected :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Aside from the horns those goats look an aweful lot like goats I've had in the past. Mine were all disbudded except Ginger and she was a red cross doe and she was horned. Shocking! Beautiful herd you have!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you, I think they are beautiful as well. I am still feeling my way along and just hope I am doing everything right.

Sorry I have not gotten back with updated photo's, but with the holidays it has been a mess around here. Promise new photo's this weekend.


----------

